
Breaking into Portfolio Careers - andrewayim
http://www.andyayim.com/ebook
======
andrewayim
Honestly believe we are in an age where it is more important than ever to
develop a personal brand as the first page of Google becomes your new CV and
this book provides actionable steps for you to be proactive.

